# SS Cougar?



## rmocarsky (May 8, 2009)

Hey gunners,

I believe that when Beretta was producing Cougars they could be had in stainless.

All I have seen on the Stoeger website is blued.

My question:

Is there a stainless Stoeger Cougar available?

Rmocarsky


----------



## rmocarsky (May 8, 2009)

*Ummm excuse me, but as I asked . . .*

So . . . .

Does anyone know if th Stoeger Cougar is available in stainless?

How about .45 as well?

Rmocarsky


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

rmocarsky said:


> Ummm excuse me, but as I asked . . .





rmocarsky said:


> So . . . .
> 
> Does anyone know if th Stoeger Cougar is available in stainless?
> 
> ...


You're excused.

The handguns that they offer are the handguns that are listed right on their site. Do you see a SS Stoeger Cougar listed? How about a .45? :buttkick:


----------



## rmocarsky (May 8, 2009)

*thanks for response*

Nope.

When it was made by Beretta, was it available in stainless and .45?

Rmocarsky


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

rmocarsky said:


> Nope.
> 
> When it was made by Beretta, was it available in stainless and .45?
> 
> Rmocarsky


It was available in SS and it's a nice looking pistol.

There was also a .45 model (8045).

I'm not sure if you could have both together, but some research could probably turn up the answer to that.


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

A 8045 Inox was never available in the USA. IMO the Inox Cougar is one great looking pistol.


----------



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

rx7dryver said:


> A 8045 Inox was never available in the USA. IMO the Inox Cougar is one great looking pistol.


They can still be found occasionally at gunsamerica.com or gunbroker, although I've only seen one in 9mm >>http://www.gunsamerica.com/95677864...ber-Tip-Out/Beretta_Cougar_INOX_8000f_9mm.htm


----------

